# Roof replacement aftermath



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Had my roof replaced this past weekend. Just thought I'd share the torment my poor lawn went through. Just when it was starting to fill in and look nice too. Hot shingles, tarps, and gas powered compressors solarized/burnt all around.










Think I'll use the rotary until I'm confident all the nails are up. 
Don't want to run the chance of destroying my reel on a nail.

There's lots of tiny debris to rake up also. 


I'm thinking it'll take a couple weeks to bounce back.
Any input from you guys would be greatly appreciated to help it along.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Buy a rolling magnet and make several passes around the house to make sure you get any nails picked up. The grass will grow back quickly, but a broken/bent reel or a hole in your foot would be really bad.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

X2 on the magnet. Last month one of my customers had roofers at his house replacing the roof. Good thing the reel on a Toro is tough. I cut at least 4 nails.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Buy a rolling magnet and make several passes around the house to make sure you get any nails picked up. The grass will grow back quickly, but a broken/bent reel or a hole in your foot would be really bad.


Yup. And do it daily for a while. And then again in a few weeks. Ours was replaced months ago and I'm STILL finding freaking roofing nails. Stepped on one last weekend and it went right through my shoe!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

After hitting around 10 sod Staples I went out and bought a metal detector. Found all the Staples as well as plenty of nails and debris buried around the lawn (full size Xacto knife).


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

smurg said:


> After hitting around 10 sod Staples I went out and bought a metal detector. Found all the Staples as well as plenty of nails and debris buried around the lawn (full size Xacto knife).


My kids HAVE a metal detector - I totally need to do this before putting down the grass seed in the back!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

And after the magnets to clear debris. Run over with a push mower like 3 times on the lowest setting. Rotary blades are stupid cheap compared to a permanent divot on the reel from hitting nails, rocks, etc.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

The rolling magnet is a good idea for sure. Definitely going to do that. Haven't had a nail in my foot since I was a kid on the farm. The thought makes me cringe. Gonna have to keep the kiddos off it for a couple weeks also just to be sure I get them all. I like the metal detect idea, always wanted to play with one of those. No telling what could be buried in the lawn. Rotary goes down to about .5" so a reset might be in the works too. My projects the last few weeks have taken away from my time in the lawn. It's starting to scalp a 3/4" now. It's actually up over 1" but due for a cut. Pgr has helped tremendously.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

+1 on the magnet and metal detectors. both great for finding the nails. as for the shingle pieces i would try using the rotary and bagging for a few mows then rake/pick up the rest. depending on your fert schedule an application or partial application will help bounce back fairly quickly. i had the cable company tear up my lawn a few weeks ago. spot treated the area with a low dose of fert (because i had done a full application 2 weeks prior) and it perked up and filled in nicely within a couple weeks. added in some extra water on the timer also and all is good now


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

After my neighbor's roof replacement I picked up a few nails in my tractor tires (I mow his lawn). I tried my rolling magnet but it was useless in the thick st. aug. The yard has 50+ years of metal trash buried...deep nails, tin foil, aluminum siding scraps, etc etc making detecting a bit difficult for a basic detector that beeps every 6 inches. My metal detector has a digital readout that goes from -195 to +195 to identify the object's composition. I took one of the nails and swept it with the detector and it rang up -21. I then used the detector around his house and only searched the ground when it read -21. I quickly found 17 more nails that were invisible in the deep grass. So, if you do end up getting a detector, try and get one a little better than the basic beep box, it may save you a lot of time!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

That is awful Dave! The metal detector sounds a brilliant idea, you could be on a winner if you go out finding treasure when you finish on the lawn.


----------

